
Finding micrometeorites in city gutters - noir-york
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21711633-amateur-enthusiast-advances-planetary-science-finding-micrometeorites-city
======
airbreather
So I am going to try putting a few sets of strong magnets in my gutters just
before my down pipes and inspecting them every few months.

